# April 25th national holiday



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thursday April 25th is a National Holiday. Celebration of Revolution Day, 25th April 1974. All banks and government offcies will be closed as well as many smaller shops


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's also ANZAC day....... Lest we forget.


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are festivities scheduled in Lisboa?


----------



## vinhquang (Apr 23, 2013)

GREAT ! I will come Lisboa on 25th APR . wOw


----------

